
AWS Batch Now Generally Available (US East) - nbraga
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2017/01/aws-batch-now-generally-available/
======
nbraga
Previous discussion (following announcement at re:Invent 2016):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13081679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13081679)

